# CO2 places near Hartford?



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Folks, where do you fill your CO2 tanks? The places near me do only swapping. I would like to find a place that does filling. Any ideas?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Look for places that deal with fire extinguishers.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Crazy,
For years I have used what is now called Airgas in Manchester. They used to fill while I waited, but then one day told me I would have to swap from now on. I was hesitant, but it turned out fine, because now I have an aluminum tank instead of an ugly steel one!
penny


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this ad on Craig's List. It's a bit far from my place but it might benefit who lives nearby.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/for/1490153721.html

We fill co2 tanks ranging from 5lb to 50lb. Call today for prices. 860-747-3888


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like a good choice.
Get some pricing.


----------

